# Ca emission to Federal emission conversion



## mitter_zero (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 95 200SX SE, 1.6L Ca emission. Since the car is 13 years old in counting, the stock exhaust system is to the point of just being held by corrosion. I am in work of switching it to federal emission. What I got on it now is a Pacesetter headers and exhaust system... I was wondering if there's anyone here have done the same thing like I'm working on, because from what I was told by a dealership mechanic that there's a difference between the Ca emission O2 sensor. The stock O2 sensor in the rear, the cable is short and I'm trying to find the best replacement for it. Just seeking for a little help and advise...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just make sure the Pacesetter header is CARB complient.


----------



## mitter_zero (Jun 26, 2008)

The headers got the port for the front 02 sensor which was installed right on the top of the welded cat converter. Other than the other 02 sensor on the rear part of the exhaust, there wasn't any other emission part that I have noticed. The car is now at Washington and the county that I reside right now have a very lenient Smog requirement. I was just wondering if there's a significant difference between the Ca emission 02 sensors from what the Federal Emission sensors... And lastly, which one would be the correct one to use to replace the ones I got now, now that I have changed the exhaust to cat-back system. Thanx for the reply...


----------

